# Order of Horus Heresy Question



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Do I have to read the whole HH series in order? I mean, I've read the first four books and they don't have Fulgrim anywhere near me, so I'm thinking of moving on to the next one. 

Or I could buy Fulgrim online. But basically, my quesiton is, do you have to read the HH novels in order? 

Thoughts would be appricated. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

1. _Horus Rising_.
2. _False Gods_.
3. _Galaxy in Flames_.
4. _Flight of the Eisenstein_.
5. _Fulgrim_.

I would advise reading in order.

6. _Descent of Angels_ 
11. _Fallen Angels_

Same with these two.

Aside from those two blocs, anything goes. Although I would simply advise reading them in order of publication, you can't go wrong then. And as for buying _Fulgrim_ online, I think you'll find its much cheaper to buy off sites like Amazon or Play (free postage aswell) rather than buying off from the High Street.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

COTE has pretty much smashed this thread.

But to add to the list mechanicum defo deserves asport after Fulgrim. usually on amazon you can get some crazy multiple book deal...


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tales of Heresy is quite off the beaten path. Doesn't follow the chronological story line. Pick that up in the mean time if you can.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

You should read them all I think. They are great books. But yes as CoTE said read the Dark Angels books right after the other.


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

A related (I think) question: has BL ever released any info on how the several HH authors have coordinated/are coordinating their efforts? HH is likely to span a dozen or (many?) more novels, many, many thousands of pages and hundreds of characters. Keeping all that straight must be a massive undertaking. I wonder how they did it. I can't believe it's "do your own thing."


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You'd have to ask dead.blue.clown (aka Aaron Dembski-Bowden), but from what he's said I believe the authors who are invited to write noevls for the Heresy present a synopsis/idea for their novel and if it's approved they're given the green light to write it- also I think there are regualr sit downs with the authors where they all hash out what they want to do and how it will effect each other's work.


----------

